# Union Pacific 844



## Codeman (Jun 15, 2011)

UP's Excursion Adventure brought #844 through here last week. Got a few shots off as it came in east of town and as it crossed the river coming into the depot. Gotta love steam.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very cool shots James. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 15, 2011)

That is some awesome stuff and the photos are 1st rate. Have any more photos?

Love those Big Northerns, that one is an Alco build from Connecticut.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 15, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> That is some awesome stuff and the photos are 1st rate. Have any more photos?



I have a few. Things didn't work out the way I wanted them too, to get my shot that I wanted. I'll upload them when I go home at lunch and I'll share those too. I was actually in St Louis the Friday that it was there on display so I got to take my 5 year old to see it. Huge doesn't even describe it. We had been out to the Museum of Transportation in STL before and you can crawl all over the locomotives they have on display but to know that this one is alive and still breathing makes it a lot more special.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 15, 2011)

Great shots. I love steam engines, and trains in general. I come from a long line of railway men on both sides of my family.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2011)

Great captures, and looking forward to the other ones! 8)


----------



## KMixson (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice shot of a 4-8-4. It was built in 1944. Cool trains.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok this is pretty much it. I would have loved to have chased this thing for a day or 2. Or rode it for that matter. 











Mo-Pac 1982 Heritage Diesel that they took along for back up and I assume to keep the other cars powered up while it was at its display stops.





Wish I could have got this shot with no people in it. You can see the arch on the horizon. 





And my little buddy checking out the massive drivers.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 15, 2011)

Really nice captures, and those wheels are huge!


----------



## fender66 (Jun 16, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> Really nice captures, and those wheels are huge!



Nah....his kid is only 7 inches tall. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman (Jun 16, 2011)

LOL BINGO! I'm raising him in a shoe box.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 16, 2011)

> LOL BINGO! I'm raising him in a shoe box.




I love this site.....you guys keep me laughing when I need it most.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a little update, not a real big deal, but I entered this photo in our local art museum's annual pictures by the people exhibit and got an honorable mention. And quite possibly have that print sold. =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jul 5, 2011)

Way to go James! Congrats! =D> 

Hope it sold for LOTS of money!


----------



## cornbread (Jul 6, 2011)

Have any more photos?


----------



## Codeman (Jul 6, 2011)

cornbread said:


> Have any more photos?



Of 844? Nope what I posted is about all I would want seen in public. LOL As far as any other pictures, uh yeah tons. www.jsiskphotos.com Most of those are racing pictures, I need to upload some of my other outdoor stuff.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 8, 2011)

The one you sold I would love to have for a desktop, good job. I was spoiled when the Liberty Train came through in '76. There are few things as exhilerating as steam coming up a river valley.

Jamie


----------



## waterboy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Codeman, staying with the railroad theme, these guys were like machines keeping the tracks safe, one spike at a time.*​


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 28, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Just a little update, not a real big deal, but I entered this photo in our local art museum's annual pictures by the people exhibit and got an honorable mention. And quite possibly have that print sold. =D>




Congrats! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 28, 2011)

waterboy said:


> *Codeman, staying with the railroad theme, these guys were like machines keeping the tracks safe, one spike at a time.*​




Great capture! 8)


----------

